# Pair of Red Cedar HF's



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Both of these are about 7"X5.5" and finished with a bunch of wipe on gloss poly. Taken from the same log but I turned away most all of the sap wood to get a red vase. Walls are about 1/4" Fun stuff to turn and smells sooo good...Bill..


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are gorgeous Bill. I've turned a little cedar and is was fun to turn.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

cedar turnThat ed fantastic, well finished:thumbsup: 

Gus


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Man, nobody around this forum works do they? LOL!

Beautiful work Bill. You make me want to learn to do hollow forms......

Did you make that from a log you got from a tree or a blank that you purchased?

Fred


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Those are very sharp Bill :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Wood is from a tree I cut down at the back of our property...Bill..


----------



## Travis Lib (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice bill keep up the good work


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bill,
Those vases look great. They just glow. How many coats of the poly did you put on?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike, I think it was 7 coats wet sanded between coats...Bill..


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

wow what a finish...looks like glass. great job.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Not to hijack your thread but Bill or Jeff did either of you guys get to the Nick Cook demo last weekend? Just wondering.

John


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

No i didn't get to make it to see nick cook. did you get to go?


----------



## Woodwacker Jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

*Cedar*

Those look great!! The finish work is very nice.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Super Job!!!
Lee


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

those are beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

how did you get a wood grain like that in blown glass????????! looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

They look very nice. I like the finish too. Looks like glass.

P.S., I know what the "Pair of red cedar" part means but what is the "HF's"? I was thinking Harbor Freights. But those don't look like big tool stores.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> They look very nice. I like the finish too. Looks like glass.
> 
> P.S., I know what the "Pair of red cedar" part means but what is the "HF's"? I was thinking Harbor Freights. But those don't look like big tool stores.


My guess is hollow form?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

robhodge1 said:


> My guess is hollow form?


Oh, well that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

My, that's an oldie!:yes:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Let's see...

Gorgeous wood... check
Perfectly turned... check
Immaculately finished... check

Other than that, I got nuthin'

Thanks for sharing these!

p


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful work. Please tell me about the grain orientation and the pith - did you use the whole diameter of the log in making these or half a bigger log? Does the pith run through in any direction? I've been thinking of trying a HF.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Used a small whole log with the pith right down the center. Once hollowing was complete the pith was gone except for the foot. I superglued the pith at the foot to eliminate cracking. Worked well.


----------

